# Porn-advice



## Overtheheels (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi , I am new here so be nice

I was wondering , do you watch porn with your husband? I watch alone and I want to bring it in our relationship ( I don't know if he watches on his own but he probably does). Should I bring up how I would like to watch with him as well? Do you watch with your husband? Do you have tha same ''taste''?


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

My husband watches it alone sometimes, and sometimes i watch it, Or sometimes we watch it together.

I believe the majority of men watch porn, so he probably is.

Go on, just come out and tell him.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

How did you get to the point of marriage without talking about this issue prior? 

I watch occasionally, he watches a bit more than me and we don't watch together much. We are happy with how things are in this department and have very open discussions about.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't like porn personally but I know before I came along my partner watched it. Still does I guess if he "needs" to. I just got one one day and told him to come watch a movie with me. One day we had a treasure hunt with the kids and later that night (after they were asleep) he had written up a map for me. So while I was following the map all around he set up the pirates porno and candles n nibbles and I eventually found myself in that room end of the map. It was quite fun. As with tastes, Im obviously not going to put on male gay porn as much as I might like it. We watch stuff with boy men and women. I like story line ones lol the sex is a bonus but like I said porn isn't my thing but fun to do as a couple once in a blue moon


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

You make a good point about the taste of porn you want to view with your DH....that could be a good or bad thing.

For example I like to view amateur MFM porn where the woman is the focus with maybe her DH and a close guy friend. Dh likes the more professional kind where it's like a top porn actress doing anal.

We both don't view it on a regular basis because we know it can be a mood killer and set up for unrealistic expectations. Dh and I DO NOT have the same kind of taste. Be careful if you want to bring this in to your bedroom it might be a case for hurt...


----------



## Overtheheels (Jan 26, 2014)

over20 said:


> You make a good point about the taste of porn you want to view with your DH....that could be a good or bad thing.
> 
> For example I like to view amateur MFM porn where the woman is the focus with maybe her DH and a close guy friend. Dh likes the more professional kind where it's like a top porn actress doing anal.
> 
> We both don't view it on a regular basis because we know it can be a mood killer and set up for unrealistic expectations. Dh and I DO NOT have the same kind of taste. Be careful if you want to bring this in to your bedroom it might be a case for hurt...


This. We like the same things by the way haha

It is not that we have not talked about it before or that we are prude, we are ok about this. It is just that it has never happened before and it now feels awkward to start a conversation without knowing what it will be like. Probably the silliest problem posted here ever but still..


----------

